# Lambert identification



## marius.suiram (Apr 30, 2019)

The bike has Lamber crank set, rear wheel is a Ukai with Lambert hub, bars.
Brooks professional saddle.
Gran Compe brakes.
Suntour Cyclone derailleurs and endbar shifters.
I didn't find any serial number, but on the frame there are a lot of stickers (what should I use to get rid of them?) 
The fork is probably a replacement, but no signs of damage at the frame.
Any idea of the year of fabrication?


----------



## juvela (May 1, 2019)

------

Here is the same model from the same time with a bit more of its original kitting.

Model name is Super Sports.

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/1102347-1972ish-lambert-super-sports.html 

There is a marque specific forum for Lambert - Viscount products.

-----


----------



## marius.suiram (May 1, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## slowride (May 1, 2019)

Stickers- Heat gun on low setting and plastic scraper. Be careful to apply only on sticker and only briefly so as not to damage paint. Lighter fluid to remove residue.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2019)

SunTour Cyclone originated in 1975, the SunTour V in 1971


----------



## juvela (May 3, 2019)

-----

Sorry not able to post URL for L - V forum.  Have in the bookmarks o' me home machine but am limited this week to public library terminals.

Very lively L - V thread at BF here:

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-...ambert-owners.html?highlight=lambert+viscount

---

wrt Maeda bits -

dating moot for your purposes as fittings not original to cycle

-----


----------



## marius.suiram (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for the help.
I removed the stickers.
It is a Grand Prix


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 16, 2019)

their lugs are exact copies of Raleigh's


----------



## spoker (May 16, 2019)

dont ride it with that fork, they snap off,company went out of bussiness with so many law suits


----------



## detroitbike (May 16, 2019)

The fork on the bike is a replacement. I sold the bikes NEW in the '70's and later replaced 
the forks for the recall.  I Never saw a broken fork...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2019)

it doesn't take many - be glad you weren't involved in a lawsuit


----------



## sam (May 17, 2019)

Those lambert cranks are not Sq taper just Square. and the spindal has keeper rings so it's grooved and that causes weak spots also the BB is not threaded.


----------



## dweenk (May 18, 2019)

From Sheldon Brown:
"
*The "Death Fork"*
The bikes (both Lamberts and Viscounts) came with a cast aluminium (aluminum) fork which was pinned to a steel steerertube. Early production didn't even have the pin. This fork was the main problem as it had a tendency to snap off the steerer tube with predictably unfortunate consequences to the rider.
UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES SHOULD A LAMBERT OR VISCOUNT BE RIDDEN WITH THE ORIGINAL CAST ALUMINUM FORK!!!!!!!!!
(Having said that, I ignorantly rode my Viscount with the original fork for 8 years including _many_ 40-45 mph descents in the bluff country of southeastern Minnesota for 6 of those years. The patron saints were working overtime for me!).
Yamaha purchased the Viscount in 1978 or so and promptly recalled every cast aluminum fork ever sold on a Viscount or Lambert, replacing them with a chromed steel Tange fork."

Put a magnet on the fork blade - then you'll know what you have.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2019)

It's the dumbest design ever - taking the part of the bike that functions more as a shock absorber than any other part, and making it out of a material with no endurance limit and with inherent manufacturing flaws.  With continued use, they are guaranteed to crack at some point in time.  Even forged aluminum with fewer and smaller inherent flaws, would eventually crack in this application. 
The beauty of steel is that it has an endurance limit - a stress value below which it is monolithic and will not crack. 
I'm a metallurgist and licensed professional engineer.  Stated simply, I know more about destroying things than anyone else you may know.  About 10% of my work is product liability litigation - 90% doing the same thing for industry.


----------



## marius.suiram (May 19, 2019)

The fork on my bike is a steel one.


----------



## dweenk (May 20, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## marius.suiram (May 30, 2019)




----------

